# Attesting a non UK marriage certificate in the UK



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I need some advice on attesting a non UK wedding certificate in the UK.

Basically I went to the notary today and tried to get my wedding certificate notarised, but there is a problem that my wife and I got married in Sri Lanka. We are both English and got married there in 2000 whilst on holiday as part of a package.

The notary advised that there is no way to verify if it is an original document, as unlike the UK it is not registered with FCO. He said we could get an avidafit to say that the document is original etc..

But would this be enough for our residence visa?

Has anybody else had a similar experience?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Try calling the Sri Lanka High Commssion. As it is a legal document from there, they should be able to attest it for you

Sri Lankan High Commission - The High Commission of the Democratic Socialist Republic of Sri Lanka, United Kingdom


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi danjlav. Yes, the Sri Lankan High Commission will attest it for you and it costs £12.50. Just take it along anytime Mon-Fri between 9.30 and 1 or you can post it.

Then I believe you need to take it to a notary to attest it.

Then to the FCO and finally to the UAE Embassy in London.


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks to you both, our Notary was absolutley no help whatsoever!


----------

